# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #117

## Admin

Sonnet #117

CXVII.br /br /Accuse me thus: that I have scanted allbr /Wherein I should your great deserts repay,br /Forgot upon your dearest love to call,br /Whereto all bonds do tie me day by day;br /That I have frequent been with unknown mindsbr /And given to time your own dear-purchased rightbr /That I have hoisted sail to all the windsbr /Which should transport me farthest from your sight.br /Book both my wilfulness and errors downbr /And on just proof surmise accumulate;br /Bring me within the level of your frown,br /But shoot not at me in your waken'd hate;br /Since my appeal says I did strive to provebr /The constancy and virtue of your love.

More...

----------

